# Permanent RV Living?



## InsomniacGirl

I hope that I'm not starting a similar or duplicate thread (although I did do a search on my topic in the forum). 

Lately, I've been doing alot of online research concerning living in an RV (or even a camper) full time, even though I do know several people who live this lifestyle, and seem to enjoy it. One recently retired couple that my husband and I know have sold their home, purchased a used RV and travel all over, often getting involved in workamping opportunities as well. 

I have thought of this lifestyle in the event that I am ever left a widow, (as my husband has already stated that while he does wish to purchase an RV in the future, he would never live in one full time), and it wouldn't be hard for me to leave my current state of residence in the future, because after my son and his family move out of state soon, we won't have any family left here. 

But I was curious as to what you good folks think of RV living, and if anyone does do this?


----------



## SeaBreeze

I've never done it, but it does seem interesting.  I'm sure there's a lot of folks that enjoy this free-style of living.  We have a cab-over pop-up camper that we really enjoy on vacations, but honestly, I can't see living there full-time.  I imagine a full size RV would make it more comfortable, but unless there's access to power and other facilities, it would be a problem, IMO.  When I camp outdoors, I like to get away from everything and enjoy nature, was never comfortable in KOA type RV parks, to each his own I guess.  I've seen folks that are 'campground hosts', but that's not for me.


----------



## Elzee

Do you like living in a small place? Do you like the idea of traveling and moving around? Are you and your husband in good health - healthy enough to be driving? My husband and I considered RV living but I wondered how I would be able to stay in touch with my friends. I suppose you can make friends with other RVers. Also, we both have too many hobbies that need more space than just an RV, so the small space of an RV would be simple not big enough for us. Some seniors really do enjoy being 'campground hosts' so each to their own. I prefer to be 'planted' in one place and then, to travel to different places but have a permanent, stay-put home. I would find forums and blogs on RV living and ask those who are actual RVers. I know there are RV clubs, so they may be very helpful in your decision.


----------



## R. Paradon

Although I love traveling and meeting new people I am not too sure that I would like to live in an RV on a permanent basis.  Although I don't mind living alone ~ my choice, fortunately ~ sometimes I want to be with friends I have known a long time.

And if it broke down while traveling to a new location I think it could get quite expensive!


----------



## SeaBreeze

I also like the idea of a permanent home, and just use the camper for vacation travel.  Wouldn't want to be a campground host, as that would tie me to a specific campground, and personally, I try to avoid the regulated populated campground sites, rather stop at a place in the wilderness, away from it all.


----------



## Dave

If I was on my own with no ties, I would love this idea, the freedom of being able to visit, wityhout people feeling that they have to "put you up", mind I would rather have my present home and my lovely wife given the choice.


----------



## TWHRider

Elzee said:


> Do you like living in a small place? Do you like the idea of traveling and moving around? Are you and your husband in good health - healthy enough to be driving? My husband and I considered RV living but I wondered how I would be able to stay in touch with my friends. I suppose you can make friends with other RVers. Also, we both have too many hobbies that need more space than just an RV, so the small space of an RV would be simple not big enough for us. Some seniors really do enjoy being 'campground hosts' so each to their own. I prefer to be 'planted' in one place and then, to travel to different places but have a permanent, stay-put home. I would find forums and blogs on RV living and ask those who are actual RVers. I know there are RV clubs, so they may be very helpful in your decision.



Great advice.  We started out with an 8-1/2' truck camper and brand new baby --- five weeks from Ohio, along the original Rt. 66 to California, then took the northern route home.

It was a fantastic trip, even a truck camper but we were young bright-eyed - lol lol

We graduated to various styles of motor homes, eventually getting completely out of that and buying a camp in the Allegheny National Forest, as our "whenever getaway", plus I could haul the horses up there if I felt like it.

Even in my crazier youth, I never had the desire to give up my permanent address.  There are a lot of Special Circumstances that factor in; including the "what if's" of always being healthy enough to drive the RV as has been mentioned and, when you're not, do you have plans in place for the next phase?

For my part, if I were still interested in Motorhoming It across this glorious United States and Canada, I would not cut my "home umbilical cord".  I might change it to something smaller and way less expensive but, I would never sever ties as you just never know-----------------

Much to think about on that one; not knowing quality of hospitals/doctors at your next stop, included


----------



## SifuPhil

TWHRider said:


> ... For my part, if I were still interested in Motorhoming It across this glorious United States and Canada, I would not cut my "home umbilical cord".  I might change it to something smaller and way less expensive but, I would never sever ties as you just never know-----------------
> 
> Much to think about on that one; not knowing quality of hospitals/doctors at your next stop, included



Bah! Damn the torpedoes - FULL SPEED AHEAD! nthego:

Use your grandkids' inheritance as seed money, get yourself a gas-guzzling 1964 Dodge Travco motor-home, also known as "Myrtle the Turtle" -



 - and take it down to the next Burning Man on your way to photographing the Mexican cartel wars. Hey, you only live once!


----------



## R. Paradon

SifuPhil said:


> Bah! Damn the torpedoes - FULL SPEED AHEAD! nthego:
> 
> Use your grandkids' inheritance as seed money, get yourself a gas-guzzling 1964 Dodge Travco motor-home, also known as "Myrtle the Turtle" -
> Hey, you only live once!




If I used my grandkids' inheritance after my ill fortune with speculative stocks in 2006, this is all I could buy (with very low monthly payments)!
(wiki commons)


----------



## TWHRider

^^^^I can relate.  I sort of resembled that pic when I loaded my horses in 1998, in an old stock trailer pulled by an even older 4-wheel drive, and moved to SoCal after my employer of 17 years permanently closed their doors.  We won't discuss 17 years worth of retirement funds--------


----------



## R. Zimm

Some states even encourage RV'ers to make it their official residence without actually living there. Look into states around you that may offer this so you can sell you house, buy the RV and have a home base where your mail gets delivered but you really do not live.


----------



## SifuPhil

I just spotted an RV I'd love to have ...


----------



## FishWisher

I'm an avid RVer, having traveled some 46 states. I think if I lost my wife I'd possibly go that full timer route except for one thing: At almost 70, if my health were to fail or even if I was just injured and laid up awhile, I might be many miles from anyone who would help me. In an RV, even camped in a park, there are things that one must do that isn't required in a home such as dumping the tanks, etc. And entry requires stepping up four of five steps in a Class A. There is a lot to think about for us oldsters.

But for now, I've just finished getting the RV ready for a week's trip to Arizona with stops along the way. I'll leave in the morning. I'll spend the last couple days with my son and family in Oceanside, CA, then be home a week from today. Life is good!

P.S. Can't see where to put a signature line. Any hints? I'd list my sites if I could, but for now my RV site is http://coachpotatosrvsite.synthasite.com/
and my fishing site is www.fishwisher.com 

Not to worry - I'm not selling anything but I'm a terrible braggart!


----------



## SeaBreeze

WOW FishWisher, looks like you have a beautiful RV, truly a home away from home with all the luxuries!  And the fishing site is great too, you know how to catch them big ones! :thumbsup:  I'll have to look them over some more when I have time. 

To put in a signature line, click on settings at the top of the forum page and edit signature, that'll get you to the right spot!


----------



## FishWisher

Well, thank you for the kind words, SeaBreeze. I'm glad you enjoyed the sites. I do have a good time keeping them up to date - but haven't had much to post lately. However, I am now beginning day 2 of a trip and am writing this aboard the coach in a Walmart lot in Bakersfield, Ca.  I'm about ready to hit the road for the day, and continue my trip south to the desert and a visit to my son's by Friday.

Access to the 'net isn't always available on the road, so if I don't answer someone over the coming days, it's 'cause I'm off line!


----------

